# Bad day for Prince



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't have many stories about Prince, he just turned 1 yo. Prince is the first dog I have owned in the last 15 years. Had 2 other German Shepherds when I was younger. Anyway, here is one story. I am not proud of it, but it is a story. We have a travel trailer parked on a Lake lot at Lake of the Ozarks. We try to go 3 days every other weekend March through October. This is Prince's favorite thing to do. It was the first place we took him, even before we brought him home. Had bought him from a farmer as a pup and picked him up on our way to one of our trips to the lake last March when he was about 10 weeks old. Every since, he knows when we are going and gets super excited when we start loading the truck. Well, one time, I'm pretty sure it was in August, we had planned a day trip to the MO. state fair which is only about an hour drive from our campground. We had friends with us and about a buttload of kids total. There was a lot of commotion getting cars, kids and things loaded. Prince was to stay behind. He was tied under a shade tree and left plenty of food and water. At one point I told a friend that he had to move hs truck because it was in the way of us leaving. He backed it near Prince, near the shade tree. I locked up the trailer, took another look around, looked at Prince to make sure he was OK. He just sat there with an anxious look on his face like always. I told him by and off we went. We returned about 7 hours later in the pouring rain. It was raining cats and dogs (so to speak) so we got out of the vehicles quickly and hi-tailed it, some into the camper and some under the shelter that we have. Others were retreiving belongings that were in tents that had gotten soaked. After just a few minutes of drying myself off, I grabbed an umbrella and a towel so I could go get Prince, dry him and let him come in the trailer. I was shocked and very saddened when I approached and saw him. My freind had backed his truck right on his chain, leaving him about 18 inches of chain. My poor dog had been stuck in the heat all day long without being able to move a muscle or get anything to eat or drink, then was forced to take beating rain for an hour or so. We have a shelter (dog house) by his tree, but he was not able to get to it. I felt just terrible and I still do. I thawed out a big steak and gave it to him that day and let him know I was very sorry and still loved him. To this day he does not like to be tied up. He throws a total fit if we do. I don't think he held a grudge toward us, but he does not like the chain anymore. I wonder why? LOL


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

this is the very reason you should never chain or tie up your dog. i sure don't blame you for not being proud of the story, and please don't laugh, even on line, when you talk about how he does not like the chain "anymore". there should be no anymore. prince could have easily been killed. thank goodness he wasn't. 

please take this in the spirit it is written, with utmost concern and love for these dogs, who have no choice or voice in the situations they find themselves put in. WE have to protect them.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Hm, I have no problem with proper chaining, when you are home... But please, in the future, crate him, or put him in a safe room... He could have broken his neck, and was defenseless, so if another animal came up he would be at their mercy, and animals tend to attack when they sense the opponent is weak. 

I understand you regret it though and hope you learned from it.


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

I appreciate both of your input, but don't really need it. I don't need to explain myself or describe how I would or will remedy the situation. I made a mistake, he forgave me, end of story. I don't need your forgiveness nor do I seek it. I just thought it was good story about the spirit, endurance and character of my dog. Forgive me if I seem defensive, but I was not seeking your judgement or the judgement of anyone else that wants to attack me for a simple mistake. People now days are too quick to pour out judgement on others.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Poor puppy! Oh well, at least you learned from your mistake!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not understand the point of the story. If this was a thread about whether or not someone should chain their dog while they work, then I could understand the confession. If you do not want people to comment, then I am not sure why you posted. 

Could you please provide a sample comment of what you expected and desired? 

Personally, chaining a dog is not the end of the world. The idea that your dog has an aversion to being chained because once upon a time he was chained with a short chain for a couple of hours and could not eat or drink, get out of the sun and was rained on. I am sorry, but I highly doubt that makes a lot of difference to the dog. 

If you made a gigundo deal about it, and beat the chain against the ground, tree, and trailer, well, maybe. 

Chaining a dog where people are likely to drive a vehicle of any type is a whole other story. If the dog had eighteen inches to work with, most likely, he put the majority of his body up under the trailer during the sunny part of the day, and most likely he was perfectly happy to have the rain come down on him during the rainy part of the day. 

Dogs are not people. Many of them LOVE to be out in the rain. There are a few odd balls in any breed. 

While dogs are intelligent, I really do not think your dog looks at a chain and say, OMG, remember that time when they backed up the trailer and I could not get to my water dish? Get that thing away from me woman!!! 

Sorry, the dog lives in the present. A dog that has a collar inbedded all the way around his neck and takes months to recover, MIGHT have an aversion to collars or chains around the neck, of course, he also might still have muscle memory or some lasting pain from that. A dog beaten with a chain or hung up by a chain may have a bit of memory/nervousness when the chain comes out. 

I think in this case if the dog has an aversion to it at all, he is taking his vibes from yours.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

no, you don't appreciate the input. you did explain yourself by posting the story. yes, you did make a mistake (you didn't need anyone to tell you that, but stated it yourself), the point of my post was so that OTHER people might learn something from it. forgiveness is a human emotion not a canine one. only one person needs to forgive you, and if you've done that it's no one elses judgement to make. relative to endurance and character, your story only says that your dog had no choice and he survived. if you'd like to interpret utmost concern and love for these dogs as a personal attack on you, feel free. you are on a forum full of animal lovers, most of who will find nothing to lol about in your story, they will only wonder (as the poster above did), why on earth you posted it.


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

Selzer and katielez, I have not yet obtained my doctorate in dog pyschology like you both obviously have, but I know my dog well enough to know that this particular incident did effect his attitude toward being tied up. As to why your bright, inquisitive minds have to know why I posted the story in the first place. The title of the forum is "stories" and that is the only story I have thus far pertaining to my pup. Chaining the dog. blah, blah, blah, blah... Whatever. He will be chained again, I'm not going to sit here and say what you want to hear to make you go away. Bottom line, aint Missouri pretty in the fall?

"Sometimes I feel like a fire hydrant looking at a pack of dogs" Author: dumber than dirt


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

True... it is a stories thread. He didnt ask for input.

Im sure he knows to be more cautious with the chain. We don't need to slap his hand with a ruler.


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

katilix, I appologize. I was too hard on you. I read your posts again and I am sure you have good intentions. Forgive me for my 3rd beer fun, poking at you.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

*removed by moderator*


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

GermanPrinceHero said:


> Selzer and katielez, I have not yet obtained my doctorate in dog pyschology like you both obviously have, but I know my dog well enough to know that this particular incident did effect his attitude toward being tied up.


This subject is rather personal to me. At five years old, I was bitten severely by a dog chained up outside. I had to have two feet of gauze stuffed into my leg and many, many stitches to stitch me up. And this was when the owners were home. I actually had to relearn how to walk since I couldn't put any pressure on my leg for months without the stitches breaking apart.

I think the point is to just let others know that chaining up a dog isn't the best option. I'm glad to know that you realize it's a mistake. I just don't want others to make the same ones.

I also have to credit my dad for getting me over my fear of dogs after that. He didn't let me be afraid. And, I, for one, am totally thankful.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Prince it was a good story about what not to do and I understood you posted it for reference for people to learn from. 

But as others said you are fortunate it ended well. 

It is very difficult sometimes to tell a person's tone or intention when you are typing it, but it was pretty clear you were defensive and insulting, 3 beers or not, to the criticism that may not have been directed at you personally.


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

*removed by moderator*

Everyone - PLAY NICE!


----------



## MansBestFriend (Jan 24, 2010)

GermanPrinceHero said:


> To err is human. I guess that makes me a total idiot.


You're making friends fast. Keep up the good work.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

GermanPrinceHero said:


> To err is human. I guess that makes me a total idiot.


Oh, grow up and stop the snotty comments. You're the one who posted a story about your dog going thru 7 hours of being chained on an 18" chain out in the open, no shelter from the sun, no shelter from the sudden rain storm, no water, no food, and you expect people to feel all warm and fuzzy about it? Most people who post here understand that mistakes happen, but you seem to want people to accept this type of mistake without making any comments - it's not going to happen!


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

MansBestFriend said:


> You're making friends fast. Keep up the good work.


Yeah, well, I didn't say I wanted to be everybody's freind. Can't say everyone is freind worthy


----------



## RSpencer (Feb 11, 2010)

"I locked up the trailer, took another look around, looked at Prince to make sure he was OK. He just sat there with an anxious look on his face like always. I told him by and off we went."

idk dude, i aint got the best eyes in the world and lord nows i made my fair share of mistakes but i think i would notice a tire on by dog's chain if it was 18" from his head


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

You post a pretty horrific story, then insult posters who question your lack of common sense and now you're posting while drinking - I get it. You're one of the folks out there who love any kind of attention, negative just as much as positive.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Okay, as far as I know we are NOT allowed to make personal insults, please refrain from doing so... Being nasty yourselves does not get a good point across..


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

RSpencer said:


> "I locked up the trailer, took another look around, looked at Prince to make sure he was OK. He just sat there with an anxious look on his face like always. I told him by and off we went."
> 
> idk dude, i aint got the best eyes in the world and lord nows i made my fair share of mistakes but i think i would notice a tire on by dog's chain if it was 18" from his head


...you've got a real good point there... just sayin'.


----------



## sweetliberty (Dec 25, 2007)

*removed by moderator*


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*removed by moderator*

Excuse you, I do not agree with some of the decisions the OP made, but guys, name calling, insinuating the owner is stupid, is only going to run people away and make you look like a pack of brutes who can't use words in a more intelligent way.

As I said, I do believe there are NO personal attacks allowed.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

The OP recognized that he made a mistake. This forum is to discuss german shepherds and, hopefully, with the ultimate goal being to educate and help other owners make good decisions for their dogs. No one is going to take your advice when you attack them. Think of all the owners out there feeding their dogs Mainstay, keeping their dogs leashed to a dog house 24/7, that could have been educated if PEOPLE WOULD NOT CRITICIZE AND ATTACK THEM AS SOON AS THEY JOIN.

I understand many of you are passionate, but you aren't helping. Not at all. Tough love only works when that person doesn't have the option of simply not logging onto the site ever again. Who wants to take advice from snotty strangers?


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

*removed by moderator*


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

*removed by moderator*



Syaoransbear said:


> The OP recognized that he made a mistake. This forum is to discuss german shepherds and, hopefully, with the ultimate goal being to educate and help other owners make good decisions for their dogs. No one is going to take your advice when you attack them. Think of all the owners out there feeding their dogs Mainstay, keeping their dogs leashed to a dog house 24/7, that could have been educated if PEOPLE WOULD NOT CRITICIZE AND ATTACK THEM AS SOON AS THEY JOIN.
> 
> I understand many of you are passionate, but you aren't helping. Not at all. Tough love only works when that person doesn't have the option of simply not logging onto the site ever again. *removed by moderator*


Thank you. I did not think I had to explain myself. This is not a court of law.
My dog is a house dog. He get's all of the comforts that come with that privilege. He loves going to the lake and it is the only time he is tied up once in a while because it is our only option when we have to go somewhere from there he can't go. The alternative is leaving him confined in the trailer where he will tear everything up unsupervised or leaving him in the sweltering heat on the back of the truck in his cage. There are usually well known neighbors very close by the camp site to keep an eye on him the maybe 3 times we had to leave him last year. On that particular day they were not around and unfortunately, we were gone quite some time. I don't have to answer to you people. My world is not going to end if you don't approve of what I do. I just like to fill some of the time I have by blogging. I have my own business which requires me to sit here a few hours a day, sometimes with nothing to do. If I type out a story where it say's "story" that does not mean I am looking for attention or somehow conspiring against the left wing movement of tree hugging. I am simply passing some time, trying to do something interesting. Looks like I got your attention, didn't I?


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

*removed by moderator*

BTW Lilli, 
If it matters, my IQ is 143 which is higher than most. Statistically speakeing, there is a very high probabability that it is higher than yours. The problem with people that have low IQ's is that they can't process the understaning that no matter how high your IQ is, you are still always susceptible to human error. Last time I checked I was not a God. I must have overlooked the possibility that you may be.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Germanprincehero:
No need to be so angry. Seriously. Dont attack Selzer. She has some of the BEST posts on this board.....
And you should have EXPECTED snotty comments anywayssssssss
K thanks bye


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

Raziel said:


> Germanprincehero:
> No need to be so angry. Seriously. Dont attack Selzer. She has some of the BEST posts on this board.....
> And you should have EXPECTED snotty comments anywayssssssss
> K thanks bye


Yeah, I know what you mean. I do expect it. That's the fun part


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Better stop bothering me on AOL.


----------



## MansBestFriend (Jan 24, 2010)

GermanPrinceHero said:


> BTW Lilli,
> If it matters, my IQ is 143 which is higher than most. Statistically _*speakeing*_, there is a very high probabability that it is higher than yours. The problem with people that have *low IQ's* is that they can't process the *understaning* that no matter how high your IQ is, you are still always susceptible to human error. Last time I checked I was not a God. I must have overlooked the possibility that you may be.


Not bashing but calling out someone on their intelligence and then using bad spelling and grammar while mentioning your 143 IQ is kinda dumb.

I know you're questioning why low IQ's is underlined. The reason being is because you used the apostraphe turning IQ into a possessive noun.


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

GermanPrinceHero said:


> BTW Lilli,
> If it matters, my IQ is 143 which is higher than most. Statistically *speakeing*, there is a very high *probabability *that it is higher than yours. The problem with people that have low *IQ's* is that they can't *process *the *understaning *that no matter how high your IQ is, you are still always susceptible to human error. Last time I checked I was not a God. I must have overlooked the possibility that you may be.


Ah...the irony!

Glad someone else noticed it too.


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

Raziel said:


> Better stop bothering me on AOL.


You must have me confused with someone else. As I told you in reply to your message, I don't IM or e-mail people I don't know and have no reason at all to contact you.


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

Raziel said:


> Better stop bothering me on AOL.





MansBestFriend said:


> Not bashing but calling out someone on their intelligence and then using bad spelling and grammar while mentioning your 143 IQ is kinda dumb.
> 
> I know you're questioning why low IQ's is underlined. The reason being is because you used the apostraphe turning IQ into a possessive noun.





PuffinGirl said:


> Ah...the irony!
> 
> Glad someone else noticed it too.


LOL... good for you two. I am not a person that puts much effort into perfect grammer or proofreading everything I type. You have done a good job of proving my point though. I hope you don't spend the rest of your lives looking for all the fault in everyone else. That would be a sad existence


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

I only noticed and cared because you were so insistent that you were smarter than everyone else in the thread, and I have a sneaking suspicion that might not be true.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

How did you look back at him before you left and not notice that his chain was so short?

What if the person that backed up the truck ran over your dog? Why is there "traffic" where you chain your dog? That seems like a VERY dangerous environment for any dog.


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

PuffinGirl said:


> I only noticed and cared because you were so insistent that you were smarter than everyone else in the thread, and I have a sneaking suspicion that might not be true.


Smarts and intelligence are two different things. I was giving the business to someone that assumed I had a low IQ. I never said I was smart. I suppose you are smarter than I am considering you are able to point out a couple typos. I'll give you that and let it go


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> How did you look back at him before you left and not notice that his chain was so short?
> 
> What if the person that backed up the truck ran over your dog? Why is there "traffic" where you chain your dog? That seems like a VERY dangerous environment for any dog.


He was sitting up next to the truck looking at me. I had no reason at the time to believe anything was wrong. Plus we were in a hurry and there was a lot of commotion with kids and such. If you are implying that I should have paid better attention, you are right. 
There is no traffic there. It was a place to park. This is a campground area, not a suburban street. My friend had later commented that he saw Prince laying down near where he was backing, but did not know his tire had rolled onto his chain (actually more like a cable)


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

GermanPrinceHero said:


> LOL... good for you two. I am not a person that puts much effort into perfect grammer or proofreading everything I type.


Now that we can all agree on!


----------



## MansBestFriend (Jan 24, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Now that we can all agree on!


Well played sir..well played indeed.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Now that we can all agree on!


Is this necessary? To keep digging and sort of implying that the OP is in fact an idiot? It's getting nowhere. He knows he made a mistake. He stated that in his first post. What's the point of continuing to pick at grammar and "intelligence?"


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Konotashi said:


> Is this necessary? To keep digging and sort of implying that the OP is in fact an idiot? It's getting nowhere. He knows he made a mistake. He stated that in his first post. What's the point of continuing to pick at grammar and "intelligence?"


I completely agree. It's getting very immature in here. Perhaps this thread should be closed. It's run its course and then some.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Agreed! Administrator - lock it down!


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

Agreed. I figured the next step here was to find out who has the biggest truck and pull out the rulers


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Where are the mods, honestly...?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

UH, why dont you guys just stop visiting the thread ?
Its pretty simple...


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Raziel said:


> UH, why dont you guys just stop visiting the thread ?
> Its pretty simple...


Sorry, I have o comment, and it won't do much hard since it's already at the top... When I posted JUST what you did, I got a very nasty PM from a well-known member... Calling me Snarky :crazy:

I think it should be closed, as people can continue posting all they want as long as it is open, and it's only going to get nastier in here..


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

hahah SNARKY
Dont let it get to you


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What exactly is the the meaning of "snarky"?

The op is expecting nasty comments, posting because he has time, and is having a blast. The rest of us are watching and reading because it is not exactly boring.

But I do not think it is serving any purpose other than killing time.


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

I think its a mix between snappy and barky?... lmao.. 

I agree, I think its time. This one's reached its expiration date!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Locking this thread.


----------

